# Space Shuttle



## TampAGS (Mar 28, 2009)

Just moments ago I heard the Shuttle _Discovery _pass by overhead as it made its way to land safely at Kennedy Space Center. I will truly miss the signature double "boom" made during landing once the program ends in the next year or so. There's nothing cooler than sitting in your living room then suddenly hearing that sound and realizing, "Ah ha... the shuttle's getting ready to land."

 

Of course, it used to drive Floridians bonkers before we realized what was causing the noise!  :wacko:

 

Hey... it brings to mind a possible name for any high-speed rail routes in Florida: the _Sonic Boom_?


----------

